# Biling Software



## kibbit99 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am starting up a medical billing practice and I need your input on great medical software.  I used Medisoft, Medevolve, EZ Claims, and Turbo in the past. 

What is everyone using?

Thanks again!

Kim H., CPC


----------



## Susan (Jan 17, 2009)

Kim;

I used Medisoft and Source in the past.  Now my office uses a program called Renaissance LeonardoMD, I love this program because it is totally on line.  It is truly my version of Electronic Health Record.  We scan everything into the program and can "attach" PDF files to each patient.  My medical records girl loves it because all she needs to do to send medical records is check a few boxes and "poof" it is on it's way.  Let me know if you want more information about it.  I don't think it is very expensive and for the past 3 years that we have been using it, they have not nickeled and dimed us on updates, in fact they are just a part of the monthly service.

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jan 18, 2009)

Susan,

Thank you very much for your input.  I put in a demo request so I can see for myself.  

My goal is to have everything opened up by summer.  I am playing out the economy game.  

Thanks again!

Kim H., CPC


----------



## cthompson1446 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kim,
Are you seeking potential employees for your billing business? If so, I would interested in speaking with you!

Christina T.


----------

